# Piranha at LFS



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

this fish is at one of the LFS and Bcollins has seen it also, it kind of resembles a rhom, but lacks the red eyes and has a lot of red on the gills,they want 69.98 for him.......sorry for the bad pics


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

and a side shot


----------



## Aristarchus (May 30, 2003)

looks like a caribe to me


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

deffinately not a Cariba, It is a Serra for sure


----------



## Aristarchus (May 30, 2003)

the coloration and spotting led me to thinking it was a caribe.. i might be mixed up though, oh well


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Clearer pics will help alot. It is, as you know, definately a serra. A rhom? Now that might be questionable. Either that or a SpiloCf perhaps.

~Dj


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I agree: either a rhom or a spilo cf.
Could you post a clearer picture of his tail - that might give away some clues...


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

I talked to Bcollins and it is a rhom for sure, one of the guys that works there knows his stuff


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Seems spilo CF to me, please post clearer pics, i don´t think is a Rhom, It could be even Medinai...post pics...post pics...!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I tend to agree with Mr. Hannibal.....appears to be S. spilopleura CF. Better photo would indeed help. It certainly does not look like S. rhombeus.


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

would it be a good grab for $70?


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Depends on how big he is, and what state you live in.

~Dj


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

that thing looks just like my so called rbp but its the only one that eats all my other 6 baby ps heh and it was a baby heres a pic of it
let me know what u guys think?


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

another pic


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

mtx1 said:


> that thing looks just like my so called rbp but its the only one that eats all my other 6 baby ps heh and it was a baby heres a pic of it
> let me know what u guys think?


 Yours is a red belly. The one pictured above is probly a spilo cf, but definately a serra. Yours is a pygo. The body shapes are completely different. Take a look at the body outline. I think you will notice a difference.

~Dj


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

It is in Ohio, and it is about 5".......So you guys think it is a CF, but I was looking at pics of BCollins CF and it looks a lot different, I don't know, this one has me lost


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Honda99_300ex Posted on Jul 8 2003, 06:08 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> It is in Ohio, and it is about 5".......So you guys think it is a CF, but I was looking at pics of BCollins CF and it looks a lot different, I don't know, this one has me lost


Its really better you secure a better photo to say for certain. The positioning of the fish makes it somewhat difficult. From the attributes that I can see (though it could change with a better photo) appears to make the fish a CF not a rhombeus.

If you can please try to get a better photo.


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

The fish was VERY shy and hid behind the undergravel filter tube the whole time, he barely came out, If I can make it over there to get a better pic I will


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

what store is that and where is it in columbus?


----------



## Birdman (Mar 19, 2003)

looks to me like a spilo cf


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

this store tells me that they get spilo cfs as rhoms, so they sell it anyways
they just want to make the money they lost


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but aren't spilo cf's much less available than rhoms? I mean, I know a lot of people that keep at least one rhom, but just know a handful that take care of a spilo cf...
This would make me think one could make a lot more money from a shipment of spilo cf's (more rare, so most valuable?) than a shipment of rhoms...


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

dude, thats no rhom, its a RBP


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

InSinUAsian said:


> mtx1 said:
> 
> 
> > that thing looks just like my so called rbp but its the only one that eats all my other 6 baby ps heh and it was a baby heres a pic of it
> ...


 LMFAO!


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

EMJAY said:


> dude, thats no rhom, its a RBP


 buddy, you can clearly see the artch of the p's head in Honda's first pic. there is NO WAY IN HELL that that piranha is a red. DEFINATLY a spilo cf or a rhombeus.


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

Here is a pic of my Spilo CF. It is a pick of nates, when he owned him.










The Serrasalmus species at Petland, the one Honda has posted about, doe shave red eyes so that should rule out medinei(sp) correct me if I am wrong. He does hide all the time when I have seen him, which might be a factor he is Spilo CF due to the fact of his shyness and skitishness. It looks like a rhom to me, and anotehr reason for assurance, John bernanrd AKA Knifeman, his freind Jason works there at that petland and he knows stuff about piranhas. So that is why I am lead to belive it is a rhom as it resembles a rhom and pictures i have seen abroad. The pic of the fish that he posted about has a faint to no black edging on his tail fin, resembling more of a CF, my CF has no black as you can see on the edge of his tail fin. Seems like science lead me to belive it is a spilo cf, and some of the clues are there, but yet it looks like a rhom. What does everyone else think?


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

just wondering what cost more spilo CF or rhom?


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

depends on the size of the fish. Generally I would say a Spilo CF


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Seems like science lead me to belive it is a spilo cf, and some of the clues are there, but yet it looks like a rhom. What does everyone else think?


Science led you correctly, this fish is commonly known as spilo CF. Science has it placed as Serrasalmus sp. cf spilopleura or commonly known as Serrasalmus spilopleura CF.

This sci name will likely be revised with a better placement once the fish is better described and moved out of the complex species (maybe). I wouldn't concern myself to much with the scientific name, since the fish is quite beautiful wouldn't that be a sufficient reason to buy it in the first place?

PS: Most piranas look like a Serrasalmus rhombeus when juvenile.


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

I rock







, already got a Spilo CF no more for me, no room!


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

rhom







SpiloCf







my local fish store does the same thing always says it a black piranha spilo are cheaper than rhoms too. mine never came out where you could see him very shy i sold him local for 50.00.


----------



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

she not a cariba the forehead before the fin at the top is to long and not the right shape to be a cariba you never no could be rhom i had a rhom the was silver and a baby 1" he was with 5 7" reds he was a bad little fish


----------

